# Trout Rod for Colorado Trip



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm going to be spending a little time in Colorado at the end of July and the beginning of August, and I'm thinking I may have a void in my arsenal that needs to be filled. I don't know much about trout fishing, so I'm looking for input here.

I'll be in Colorado Springs and in another town west of Pueblo and we're looking at a few possibilities including floating the Arkansas and fishing a nearby creek canyon.

I currently have an 8 wt, a 7 wt, and an 8'6" 4 wt. 

Is a 4 wt enough for a float on the Arkansas? Is a 7 wt to much for this? Would I need something in between, and if so, should that be a 5 wt or a 6 wt? Also, is an 8'6" wt too long to effectively fish what may be a brushy creek?

I'm probably going to research some Colorado websites and speak with a guide up there, but I'm interested in hearing what are some of yalls' opinions on trout rods. Any ideas on other nearby waters would be appreciated also.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Short answer: Sounds like a good reason to buy several new outfits: Indicator rod, streamer rod, small stream rod, etc. But back to real life. The 4 wt will likely do what you need it to do. Take the 7 wt just in case. Stream levels are usually low that time of year, so a smaller stick is fine. Buy local flies when you get there. I personally would spend the bucks on a good guide rather than a new outfit. One great day on the Arkansas will last you forever. A new outfit you seldom ever use again? Your kids will put in the estate sale. Good luck. Beautiful place that God made for us!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The 4 wt should work fine for you. In drift fishing, you don't normally do a lot of distance casting....just get the line out to set up a drift and go. The rod length should be just fine for that. 

If it were me, I probably would take the 7wt along for back-up and for occasional casting/wading situations if they present themselves. Should be a highly enjoyable trip through God's country.


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

Ideal set up for trip you describe fro me would be 8' 3wt and 9' 5 or 6 (5 for more dry fly oriented and 6 for wets). 
the 8.5 will suffice for creek work but won't be ideal for fishing wets while drifting. 7 will be overkill but definitely bring it if your not picking up a new outfit.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to be a fly fishing guide in Colorado and if I were to only own one rod, it would be a 9' 5wt mid flex. You can definitely get away with a 4wt though, it will just be a longer fight on those larger tail water fish.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I went up to the Arkansas river for my Batchelor party 2 years ago the fishing at the very least was disappointing. The locals were complaining too said the water levels had been fluctuating alot. Somthing to look into before you go. I'm heading back up there in October. Also to Colorado Springs wanna check out somthing different this time.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate that everyone seems to be trying to save me some money by suggesting that my current rigs will work. My buddy and the guide I spoke with pretty much said the same, with the added bonus of a free loaner with the float trip, so I guess that takes me out of the market for a new trout rod.

Problem is that I have a buddy who builds rods and he's offered to teach me to build one. With no pressing need for a trout rod now, I'm leaning towards picking up a tarpon and musky rod. Mud Hole Tackle has a TiCrX kit for under $200. I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that most people here would approve of that change of plans. 

Just to cover all bases, does anyone here have any experience with the MHX blanks from Mud Hole?


jmhall, we're going to try a few other spots in that area, so I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

I have fished the Arkansas river near Pueblo and actually in town close to the nature center a couple times (probably 15 times). Some advice I would give is check the flow of the river. You can go to The Drift Fly Shops website and find the river conditions.

I have always fished it with a 9' 5wt throwing nymph setups. The nymph fishing is great during the summer. 
I ran into a guy throwing an 8' 3wt using midges and he was doing great. Ever since then I have thought about getting a 3wt .


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

If the gold medal waters below Navajo dam are a possibility make sure you have the 8 wt with you, there are times when you need to drop a white dry WWWWAAAAAYYYYY out into the middle because the trout are rising to moths in the center of the river. My 9wt saved the day more than once because I could put it out 90 ft and reach the rise. other wise the 4wt will serve just fine. Lean to tie the most difficult fly in the world to tie, the "San Juan Worm" you will probably need to set aside 10 minutes to tie a dozen of them:rotfl:


----------

